# AMD Rechner bei Media-Markt!



## michelthemaster (25. November 2010)

*Endlich haben es AMD Rechner in den Mediamarkt geschafft!*

Vor einigen Wochen schon wurden AMD Laptops in den Onlineshop von Mediamarkt aufgenommen, nun gibt es ein erstes Beweisfoto von einem User der AMD Seite Planet 3D Now, dass ein Laptop in einem Mediamarkt zeigt. 

Zudem wurde auch das Onlineaufgebot von AMD Rechnern aufgestockt, nun sind sowohl Athlon II als auch Phenom 2 X4/X6 Rechner zu kaufen.



Gruß

Micha

PS: Find ich eine super Sache! Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft 

Quelle: News AMD ist jetzt auch in Media Markt Filialen vertreten - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. November 2010)

Die Gerechtigkeit hat gesiegt !


----------



## Selyroth (25. November 2010)

Das war nur ne frage der zeit, nachdem intel eine in die schnauze bekommen hat. Ich persönlich finde das gut, das nun AMD systeme angeboten wird.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

Find ich super, ist aber auch schon seit 02.11.2010 bekannt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/124373-bei-mm-zum-ersten-mal-amd-notbooks.html

MfG


----------



## timee95 (25. November 2010)

Sehr schön!
Ich bin gespannt, wie die Systeme von den Kunden gekauft werden und wiue sich dass auf die Quartalszahlen nächstes und vorallem dann übernächstes Quartal auswirkt.


----------



## michelthemaster (25. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Find ich super, ist aber auch schon seit 02.11.2010 bekannt.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/124373-bei-mm-zum-ersten-mal-amd-notbooks.html
> 
> MfG



Hi Kollege, das bezieht sich jedoch nur auf den ONLINE-SHOP von Mediamarkt, in diesem Fall geht es um ein Gerät, welches man in einer Mediamarkt Filliale erwerben kann, das ist schon ein Unterschied 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Hoffe AMD kann damit einige Marktanteile gewinnen und die Akzeptanz gegenüber AMD Cpus wird größer!


----------



## Progs-ID (25. November 2010)

Ist doch super. 

Wenn die Notebooks jetzt noch eine gute Ausstattung haben, dann sind sie eine Überlegung wert. Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem Notebook für ne Bekannte, welche angefangen hat zu studieren. Netbook will sie nämlich nicht 

Edit:
Habe mir die Notebooks eben angeschaut. Die Ausstattung ist nicht schlecht. Nur bei dem Toshiba-AMD-Notebook ist mir die Sicherheitssoftware negativ aufgefallen. Ist eine 2008er Version... -.- ... zum Glück aber nur 30 Tage Probeversion. Wird aber eh alles gekickt und neu installiert. Von daher.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2010)

An sich toll nur intersirt das 99% der Leute die da PC´s Kaufen nicht. Die habe AMD ja noch nie gehört oder was von Intel(außer aus der Werbung) die wissen ja nicht mal was die Herrstellen...aber ich hoffe das es AMD etwas hilft !


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2010)

Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2010)

Very much.
Aber mal ehrlich, allein der Leistung pro Takt wegen ist der Otto der im Media Marlt ohne Ahnung einkaufen geht doch eh total ahnungslos was so dinge wie Leistung pro Takt angeht.
Das verwirrt nur zusätzlich.


----------



## Cayman XT (26. November 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Very much.
> Aber mal ehrlich, allein der Leistung pro Takt wegen ist der Otto der im Media Marlt ohne Ahnung einkaufen geht doch eh total ahnungslos was so dinge wie Leistung pro Takt angeht.
> Das verwirrt nur zusätzlich.



Was interessiert "Otto" denn bitteschön Leistung pro Takt? Wenn Otto bei Blödmarkt einkaufen geht, schaut er eh nur welcher PC teurer ist und höchstens welcher mehr GHz hat. Und ja, wenn man Otto mit Sachen vollmüllt wie "Leistung pro Takt", dann versteht er zu Recht nur noch Bahnhof ...

'XT

P.S.: Falscher Thread vielleicht ?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. November 2010)

Wem außer einen Poweruser interessiert die Leistung/Watt? Hier kauft so gut wie keiner im Elektronikgeschäft ein Komplettsystem aber hier ist nunmal nicht die breite Masse an Konsumenten vertreten. Wann begreifen einige hier mal, dass sie nicht Maß aller Dinge sind.


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die armen Kunden


Du hast recht. Media Markt wird das nämlich nicht nutzen um die Preise zu senken, sondern um die Gewinnspanne für sich selbst zu erhöhen. Das heißt der Kunde zahlt gleich viel, bekommt aber weniger Leistung. Auch wenns immer heißt Konkurrenz bewegt das Geschäft, für MM und auch für die Kunden, war der Intel-Only Deal besser (außer natürlich zu P4 etc Zeiten). Da durch die enorme Stückzahlabnahmen für MM die Prozessoren von Intel eh nicht wirklich mehr kosten als die von AMD, erstere aber besser getestet/qualitätsgesichert sind und auch schneller sind (HEUTE, zu Athlon 64 Zeiten vs P4 nicht...).
Einziger Gewinner ist AMD und da muss sich auch erstmal rausstellen inwiefern: wie hoch sind die Stückzahlen? Wie hochwertig sind die AMD Produkte überhaupt? Sind sie qualitativ minderwertig, macht der Ottonormaluser in Zukunft einen Bogen um das Pickerl das auf seinem bisherigen Laptop drauf war...


----------



## NiXoN (26. November 2010)

Ich find es auch klasse dass es jetzt da auch AMD Rechner gibt, weil ich denke dass dort viele Leute hingehen, die einfach nur nen PC oder ein NB haben wollen ohne dass die einen I7 oder einen P2 oder ähnliches wollen, einfach nur nen PC zum auf der Couch surfen. Man geht hin, nimmt einen mit und hat Spaß dran, ohne dass man vorher Benchmarks studiert oder ähnliches.
Ich denke dass das AMD ein ganzes Stück im Wettbewerb unterstützen wird, da ja bekanntlich bei Intel die Leistung im Vordergrund steht und AMD sehr häufig über den Preis besteht. Das wird dort denk ich sehr vorteilhaft sein, aber abwarten.

Ist euch überhaupt auch aufgefallen, dass dort bereits ein Notebook  mit "ATI" Radeon HD 6370 (http://www.mediamarkt-cdn.de/multimedia-prospekt/kw_47_comp_aspire_5742g-374g50bnkk/pdf/landing/page08.pdf) beworben wird? Ich wollte schon immer mal fragen, wann die HD 6x Reihe in Notebooks Einzug hält, aber wen?


----------



## Michisauer (26. November 2010)

Hm.... wozu wird ein Verkäufer wohl raten?? 
Zum schlechteren P/L beim Intel, oder zum besseren beim AMD??
Leute, hier wird kein Geschäft belebt werden, da es einfach kein Geschäft gibt. Der Kunde kauft das, was der Verkäufer ihm empfiehlt, oder was er als Laie für besser hält und als Laie heißt das:
Der Intel-Quad kostet mehr, er ist also besser.
Dass das so nich stimmt wissen wir hier alle, aber dem Laien ist das eigentlich nie bekannt.


----------



## STSLeon (26. November 2010)

Bei uns im aktuellen Flyer sind auch mehrere Notebooks mit aktuellen Athlon II Prozessor. Top


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2010)

Na hoffentlich werden dann die AMD-Varianten auch preislich korrekt angeboten, zumindest im Vergleich zum Konkurenzprodukt.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2010)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hi Kollege, das bezieht sich jedoch nur auf den ONLINE-SHOP von Mediamarkt, in diesem Fall geht es um ein Gerät, welches man in einer Mediamarkt Filliale erwerben kann, das ist schon ein Unterschied


 Eigentlich nicht, da es kein richtiger online shop ist und nur Angebote aus den Märkten präsentiert werden. Soll hießen, dass was dort zu sehen ist kannst du auch direkt bei MM kaufen, deshalb steht ja auch in jener News "Media Markt" und nicht MM-Onlineshop. 

Aber egal, gut für AMD ist es in jedem Fall.

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2010)

jetzt kehrt also auch bei der media-saturn holding normalität ein, nachdem intel (wofür hier ein paar ganz weitsichtige auch noch applaudieren) jahrelang den wettbewerb mit unlauteren geschäftspraktiken untergraben hat.


----------



## michelthemaster (26. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Media Markt wird das nämlich nicht nutzen um die Preise zu senken, sondern um die Gewinnspanne für sich selbst zu erhöhen. Das heißt der Kunde zahlt gleich viel, bekommt aber weniger Leistung. Auch wenns immer heißt Konkurrenz bewegt das Geschäft, für MM und auch für die Kunden, war der Intel-Only Deal besser (außer natürlich zu P4 etc Zeiten). Da durch die enorme Stückzahlabnahmen für MM die Prozessoren von Intel eh nicht wirklich mehr kosten als die von AMD, erstere aber besser getestet/qualitätsgesichert sind und auch schneller sind (HEUTE, zu Athlon 64 Zeiten vs P4 nicht...).
> Einziger Gewinner ist AMD und da muss sich auch erstmal rausstellen inwiefern: wie hoch sind die Stückzahlen? Wie hochwertig sind die AMD Produkte überhaupt? Sind sie qualitativ minderwertig, macht der Ottonormaluser in Zukunft einen Bogen um das Pickerl das auf seinem bisherigen Laptop drauf war...



Also ehrlich, da muss ich dir ganz einfach mal widersprechen! Einziger Gewinner von diesem Deal war nämlich nur Intel, die sich damit Marktanteile erkauft haben und dafür gesorgt haben, dass AMD weniger Geld in die Entwicklung investieren konnte. Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass mindestens 80 % der Leute mit einem AMD Rechner genauso glücklich wären, wie mit einem Intel, der in den meisten Fällen mehr Leistung bietet wie diese Mediamarkt-Kunden überhaupt nutzen könnten. Ganz davon abgesehen denke ich dass sich auf jeden Fall auch das untere Leistungssegment gut vermarkten lässt, denn ein Athlon II X4 hört sich ja dank seiner 4 Kerne zB. wesentlich besser an wie ein i3 mit seiner Dualcore-Technologie! Auf jeden Fall bin ich einfach für eine freie Marktwirtschaft, dass heißt das man immer die Wahl haben sollte, was man kaufen kann, weil alles Andere schadet im Nachhinein dem Markt.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (26. November 2010)

Ich stelle mir Otto Normalverbrauche wie meinen Vater vor: 

Reingehen mit ner gewissen Preisvorstellung
auf entsprechende Läppis rumdrücken
GHz/preisverhältnis anschauen (evtl noch das Softwarepaket)
beim günstigen Angebot zuschlagen

Ihm ist vor allem wichtig das er es zu Hause auspacken, loslegen kann. 
Nach dem AEG Prinziep -* Auspacken - Einschalten - Geht*


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2010)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Ich find es auch klasse dass es jetzt da auch AMD Rechner gibt, weil ich denke dass dort viele Leute hingehen, die einfach nur nen PC oder ein NB haben wollen ohne dass die einen I7 oder einen P2 oder ähnliches wollen, einfach nur nen PC zum auf der Couch surfen. Man geht hin, nimmt einen mit und hat Spaß dran, ohne dass man vorher Benchmarks studiert oder ähnliches.
> Ich denke dass das AMD ein ganzes Stück im Wettbewerb unterstützen wird, da ja bekanntlich bei Intel die Leistung im Vordergrund steht und AMD sehr häufig über den Preis besteht. Das wird dort denk ich sehr vorteilhaft sein, aber abwarten.
> 
> Ist euch überhaupt auch aufgefallen, dass dort bereits ein Notebook  mit "ATI" Radeon HD 6370 (http://www.mediamarkt-cdn.de/multimedia-prospekt/kw_47_comp_aspire_5742g-374g50bnkk/pdf/landing/page08.pdf) beworben wird? Ich wollte schon immer mal fragen, wann die HD 6x Reihe in Notebooks Einzug hält, aber wen?



AMD: Weitere HD 5000 werden HD 6000 - 16.11.2010 - ComputerBase

Soviel zum tollem AMD 


Und trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich das hier alle die phenom II mit den i7 Lappis vergleichen, wenn dann doch bitte mit i5-430 oder so, meine güte.


----------



## Nomad (26. November 2010)

Gab doch schon lange Laptops mit AMD drinne bei MediaMarkt.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2010)

Jop, mindestens schon seit dem 02.11.2010, siehe entsprechende News. 

MfG


----------



## Namaker (26. November 2010)

Da ist ja sogar eine Mobility 5470 drin, für den Preis und das bei Media Markt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fips80 (26. November 2010)

Wurde auch langsam Zeit.
Weiter so AMD

Je mehr PCs mit AMD desto mehr Wettbewerb desto billiger die CPUs, hoffe ich halt zumindest


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (26. November 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Wurde auch langsam Zeit, dass ich hier nicht mehr wie heute Morgen allein die Gerechtigkeit verteidigen muss ...
> 
> MfG 'XT



Ob es Gerecht ist, liegt hier eh oft im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich finde es zumindest gut, das es dort nun auch mehr Auswahl gibt.
Über den Vor- oder Nachteile, kann allein der Kunde entscheiden...wäre intressant wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. November 2010)

Zur Info:

Streitgespräche, Fanboy-Unterstellungen und Offtopic-Grundsatzdiskussionen wurden entfernt.

*@GoldenMic und Cayman XT*

Es wäre angebracht wenn ihr eure persönliche Diskussion außerhalb des Threads verlagert. Hier ist es jedenfalls Offtopic.

*B2T*


----------



## MG42 (26. November 2010)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> (...) *Einziger Gewinner* von diesem Deal *war* nämlich *nur Inte*l, die sich damit Marktanteile erkauft haben und dafür gesorgt haben, dass AMD weniger Geld in die Entwicklung investieren konnte.
> (...), dass mindestens 80 % der Leute mit einem AMD Rechner genauso glücklich wären, wie mit einem Intel, der in den meisten Fällen mehr Leistung bietet wie diese Mediamarkt-Kunden überhaupt nutzen könnten. (...)auf jeden Fall auch das untere Leistungssegment gut vermarkten lässt, denn ein Athlon II X4 hört sich ja dank seiner 4 Kerne zB. wesentlich besser an wie ein i3 mit seiner Dualcore-Technologie! (...) für eine *freie Marktwirtschaft*, dass heißt das man immer die Wahl haben sollte, was man kaufen kann, weil alles Andere schadet im Nachhinein dem Markt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu, die meisten MM-Kaüfer habeh echt von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung, kaufen lieber Intel..., auch dass sich ein Athlon II X4 besser anhört als ein i3, aber das mit der mit unlauteren Mitteln und der freien Marktwirtschaft, das beißt sich, denn erst als Intel von der FTC und der EU abgemahnt wurde, hat sich der Klammergriff Intels im Endkundenmarkt gelockert. Daher würde ich eher eine soziale Marktwirtschaft anstreben, wo auch klare Wettbewerbsregeln gelten und eingehalten werden (müssen), nicht so freizügig wie bei denen hinter dem Teich...

Echt toll dass AMD endlich auch Einzug in die DAU-Märkte hält...
Aber dort einen Rechner kaufen, NO WAY!!!


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

Michisauer schrieb:


> Hm.... wozu wird ein Verkäufer wohl raten??
> Zum schlechteren P/L beim Intel, oder zum besseren beim AMD??
> Leute, hier wird kein Geschäft belebt werden, da es einfach kein Geschäft gibt. Der Kunde kauft das, was der Verkäufer ihm empfiehlt, oder was er als Laie für besser hält und als Laie heißt das:
> Der Intel-Quad kostet mehr, er ist also besser.
> Dass das so nich stimmt wissen wir hier alle, aber dem Laien ist das eigentlich nie bekannt.


Ach das stimmt *nicht*, dass der Intel Quadcore schneller ist als der Phenom 2?
DAS ist mir neu....



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich werden dann die AMD-Varianten  auch preislich korrekt angeboten, zumindest im Vergleich zum  Konkurenzprodukt.


Warum? Intel hat genauso günstige und mindestens gleich schnelle Chips wie AMD im Sortiment. Eigentlich kommt Intel bei großbestellungen sogar deutlich günstiger, hört mal auf zu Träumen, dass AMD so supersupergünstig und toll sei



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> jetzt kehrt also auch bei der media-saturn  holding normalität ein, nachdem intel (wofür hier ein paar ganz  weitsichtige auch noch applaudieren) jahrelang den wettbewerb mit  unlauteren geschäftspraktiken untergraben hat.


Natürlich ist das eine schmutzige Taktik gewesen, dumm ist aber der, der denkt AMD habe dies nicht ähnlich betrieben



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, da muss ich dir ganz  einfach mal widersprechen! Einziger Gewinner von diesem Deal war nämlich  nur Intel, die sich damit Marktanteile erkauft haben und dafür gesorgt  haben, dass AMD weniger Geld in die Entwicklung investieren konnte. Ich  bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass mindestens 80 % der Leute mit einem  AMD Rechner genauso glücklich wären, wie mit einem Intel, der in den  meisten Fällen mehr Leistung bietet wie diese Mediamarkt-Kunden  überhaupt nutzen könnten. Ganz davon abgesehen denke ich dass sich auf  jeden Fall auch das untere Leistungssegment gut vermarkten lässt, denn  ein Athlon II X4 hört sich ja dank seiner 4 Kerne zB. wesentlich besser  an wie ein i3 mit seiner Dualcore-Technologie! Auf jeden Fall bin ich  einfach für eine freie Marktwirtschaft, dass heißt das man immer die  Wahl haben sollte, was man kaufen kann, weil alles Andere schadet im  Nachhinein dem Markt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


Sogar 90% der Leute wären mit AMD fast gleich glücklich würde ich sagen. Natürlich war Intel der größte Profiteur, ebenso wie Mediamarkt/Saturn. Die Leute haben dadurch aber nicht wirklich einen Nachteil gehabt, nur so zur Info. JETZT ist der einzige Profiteur AMD, ob es auf lange Sicht Nachteile für MM, Intel oder den Kunden hat, vermag man noch nicht abzuschätzen.
Ja, ich bin auch für freie Marktwirtschaft aber die Wahl ob Intel oder AMD hängt nicht nur von Saturn/MM ab und war von demher nie wirklich eingeschränkt: wer sich entscheiden wollte hätte zu den tausend anderen Geschäften gehen können, aber das WOLLTE ja niemand



Nomad schrieb:


> Gab doch schon lange Laptops mit AMD drinne bei MediaMarkt.



Ja schon seit Jahren, aber das ist bis Deutschland noch nicht durchgedrungen ^^



Fips80 schrieb:


> Wurde auch langsam Zeit.
> Weiter so AMD
> 
> Je mehr PCs mit AMD desto mehr Wettbewerb desto billiger die CPUs, hoffe ich halt zumindest



Auf den Preis der CPUs hat nur der direkte Wettkampf in der Performancechart einen Einfluss: wer die schnellste CPU im Desktopmarkt hat, bietet diese um über 300€ an, also auch AMD: hätten sie die Performancekrone würden sie auch 1000€ für den Topprozessor verlangen. 
Also: der MM Deal hat keine Auswirkungen auf den Prozessorpreis, wohl doch aber auf die abgesetzten Einheiten in DEUTSCHLAND (sonst gibts die INTEL only Deals eh kaum noch und wenn dann nur aus Firmengründen). Aber das bisschen Geld wird AMD jetzt wohl auch nicht soo viel bringen


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach das stimmt *nicht*, dass der Intel Quadcore schneller ist als der Phenom 2?
> DAS ist mir neu....
> 
> Natürlich ist das eine schmutzige Taktik gewesen, dumm ist aber der, der denkt AMD habe dies nicht ähnlich betrieben



zu erstens: es gibt weder DEN intel quadcore noch DEN phenom 2, in manchen preissegmenten kriegt man bei einem phenom 2 mehr für sein geld. über high end muss man sich nicht streiten, wer die meiste leistung will muss sich an intel halten. 
zu zweitens: seine vormachtstellung kann nur missbrauchen, wer sie auch innehat - wie amd das gemacht haben soll, musst du mir erklären


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. November 2010)

Ich denke, etwas Variation kann nicht schaden. Und wenn AMD ein wenig mehr profitiert, dann ist das doch auch gut, auch wenn INTEL nach wie vor den Primus darstellt, was CPUs anbetrifft. Doch Konkurrenz ist nun einmal bitter nötig.


----------



## Christoph1717 (27. November 2010)

interessant finde ich das Media Markt und Saturn zusammen gehören (Metro Gruppe), aber Saturn schon längere Zeit AMD Prozessoren im Soriment hat.


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2010)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> interessant finde ich das Media Markt und Saturn zusammen gehören (Metro Gruppe), aber Saturn schon längere Zeit AMD Prozessoren im Soriment hat.


Unternehmen die einer Gruppe angehören sind dennoch selbstständig und in dem Fall eben in der Produktauswahl. Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (27. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Da durch die enorme Stückzahlabnahmen für MM die Prozessoren von Intel eh nicht wirklich mehr kosten als die von AMD,* erstere aber besser getestet/qualitätsgesichert* sind und auch schneller sind...



Also dafür holst du dir von mir so eine schlimme Rüge ab, dass ich nicht einmal in der Lage war, die restlichen Posts auch noch zu lesen. Und auch selbst wenn dich schon jemand auf diese fatale Fehleinschätzung aufmerksam gemacht hast, muss dies nocheinmal erwähnt werden!
Das ist einfach, so leid es mir tut, unglaublicher Blödsinn, was du da behauptet hast!


----------



## amdintel (30. November 2010)

nur die frage ob die Verkäufer auch so unparteiisch dem Kunden gegen über auftreten und  nicht ein Gerät  nicht nur nach dem CPU Namen   beurteilen ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Dezember 2010)

Für den Verkäufer gibt es keine Partei auf der AMD oder Intel steht, seine heißt Gewinn/Umsatz/+Schutz


----------

